
2 years of digital transformation in 2 months - yarapavan
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/blog/2020/04/30/2-years-digital-transformation-2-months/
======
yarapavan
From Satya Nadella:

We delivered double-digit top line and bottom line growth once again this
quarter, driven by the strength of our commercial cloud. As COVID-19 impacts
every aspect of our work and life, we have seen two years' worth of digital
transformation in two months. From remote teamwork and learning, to sales and
customer service, to critical cloud infrastructure and security, we are
working alongside customers every day to help them stay open for business in a
world of remote everything. There is both immediate surge demand, and
systemic, structural changes across all of our solution areas that will define
the way we live and work going forward. Our diverse portfolio, durable
business models, and differentiated technology stack across the cloud and the
edge position us well for what's ahead.

